# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  ادیتور برای برنامه نویسی Raspbian

## ali_72

سلام دوستان
رسبری دارم با سیستم عامل لینوکس بیس Raspbian 

بهترین زبان و ادیتور برای برنامه نویسی برای Raspbian  چیه؟

----------


## iamsabiloo

نمیتونیم بگیم بهترین زبان
شما با این زبان ها میتونید برای رزبری برنامه بنویسید:
php
python
c
C++‎
java
ruby
nodjs
dot net
go
bash script
...

----------

